# Frequently Asked Questions about TUG!



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.tug2.net/faq.htm

Page was in need of a long overdue update, as we still get many of these questions every day!  This means there are far more folks who have the same questions, but dont ask!

http://www.tug2.net/faq.htm

dont hesitate to mention any items I may have missed or overlooked!


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 16, 2013)

In looking over the FAQs I noticed the line about renewing ads in the marketplace at no cost.  The function to renew wish ads does not show up and there is still no notification that they are about to end.  My for sale ad has a link to renew but the wish ad does not.

I'm not complaining, just letting you know it's still the same as it was a few months ago.  A new ad must be posted in the buy wish section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2013)

hmm...I thought we had covered this previously...i shall look into it!

there should be no link to renew an ad if it does not expire within the next 10 days (wish or otherwise)


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 16, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> hmm...I thought we had covered this previously...i shall look into it!
> 
> there should be no link to renew an ad if it does not expire within the next 10 days (wish or otherwise)



My wish ad for Tropic Shores expires in 3 days and the needed link is not there.  My for sale ad for Alhambra expires on the 22nd and there is a box to the right with all kinds of tools.  The wish ad only allows me to view, edit, or delete.  I only got one notice of an ad expiring and I have to believe it was generated for the Alhambra ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2013)

ok...ill use your account to look further into it.

the renewal emails should specifically note which ad is expiring (classified/exchange/wish)


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 16, 2013)

The email does say "classified ad" so it is for the ad I have selling a unit.


----------



## Larry M (Oct 17, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.tug2.net/faq.htm
> 
> Page was in need of a long overdue update, as we still get many of these questions every day!  This means there are far more folks who have the same questions, but dont ask!
> 
> ...



It doesn't display well in a window less than 1024 pixels wide. There's  no good reason for this limitation since the content is entirely text and would wrap just fine. (The user would have to scroll left/right for the banners at top and bottom but that's not a severe limitation.)

Larry


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2013)

actually all the frames are 970 pixels wide as very very few computer monitors use resolutions of less than 1024.

We will be working towards a more mobile friendly site for all pages for those of you browsing on mobile devices and phones etc.


----------

